# What do they actually do when they chip the engine?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all,

We have had our Burstner engine chipped/remapped and are very pleased with it but Himself would like to know how the improvement is actually achieved - does anyone know? He feels sure that they must have 'turned something off'.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's just rewriting the engine management software, Alan.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thee is a computer (ECU) that controls how much fuel is delivered and when it is delivered to each cylinder. The ECU gets information from a multitude of sensors. The ECU is set up as the best "all round" option, this is a very general setting that will enable all of the various variants of the base vehicle (van, pick up, SWB, LWB) I all sorts of operating environments. Hot, cold, high altitude, poor grade fuel etc etc. So as you can see it will be an "average" of all the variables.

When you have your engine re-mapped the software in the ECU is modified to provide the best engine performance for YOUR particular use. In motorhomes the remapping tends to increase the engine torque at fairly low revs (the amount of "twist" the engine produces, it's a much more realistic measure of actual engine drive ability. BHP is a false figure as it's nearly always produced at would throttle and hog revs, which is NOT how we drive motorhomes.) 

It is often the case that by increasing the torque at lower revs less throttle is required, that in turn improves your fuel consumption.

If you don't have a re map but fit a "tuning box" these usually simply send erroneous readings to the ECU so it delivers more fuel than is actually required. It gives more power BUT it impacts adversely on the fuel consumption. They are different beasts, that's why the tuning box costs about £100 and a professional re map about £300. Like most things in life you get what you pay for.

My 3 litre Fiat was re mapped by the previous owner. It goes like the wind (surprises a few boy racers at traffic lights as well, yes it's THAT quick now) and turns in 27-28 mpg. My mate has a Euro 5, 2.2 litre MH that weighs a lot less than mine and he only gets 22-23mpg. He is seriously considering a re map after driving mine.

Mine was done by Quantum (Wow) tuning. Engine torque and BHP both increased by about 27% which goes to show what is lurking within an engine waiting to be unleashed. (I have to be careful of the clutch though! In a high gear at low revs if I floor it I can get clutch slip!!! So I have developed the habit of changing down a gear or two rather than just flooring it)


----------



## IPreston (Sep 26, 2013)

They take a hammer and chisel and CHIP bits off so its lighter and so faster

:wink:


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

That's very interesting mrplodd

When we bought ours we were told it had been 'wow' powered. It certainly is powerful, but according to the on board computer the fuel,consumption isn't great. We get an average of 18-19mpg. Haven't tried working it out manually yet but are the computers usually fairly accurate?

Ours is a fiat ducato 3.0 argos Burstner 747 2008


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Lucy - we've got a 2008 Swift Kontiki tag with the 160 engine, re-mapped by Quantum and get 26-28mpg on average based on 4600kg weight. Even before the re-map, we get a puff of black smoke when changing up through the gears and still suffer from this after the re-map. Seems to be an issue on some Fiat 160 engines but not all. Having said that, we'll live with the smoke (for now) as the mpg is acceptable.

As other owners of the 160 engine will tell you, any mpg beginning with a "2" is good lol.


----------

